# No doggie breath



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm really happy about this. My dogs love my sister but my sister really doesn't like dogs. Whenever she is over they bombard her and she tolerates it because she does have a fond spot for a few of the pups in the home. Well, this time when they were crowding her on the couch for kisses she commented on how they had no dog breath, something she absolutely detests about dogs! I was so happy with the compliment...ESPECIALLY because they had eaten green tripe about 40 minutes before she came over! She was like, "Is it the raw diet?" and I went into my whole raw spiel and tried to convince her once again to switch her four cats to a raw diet. I think she may consider, for the sake of the litter box and the cats breath.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes!! This was a huge turn off for me too...I obviously love dogs, but meeting any dogs with doggie breath in cringing at the smell just makes you take a step back. I love being able to be face to face with my dogs and not mind if their panting in my face. :tongue:


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

same here but I really have to say I'm not overly fond of
Mouse bounding up to me after eating and having
raw chicken breath wash over me. 

Marty


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

That is something I noticed almost immediately after starting the raw diet... just another of the many perks!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i must admit, whilst they don't have bad breath, i always know what they ate.....beef ribs are especially romantic when they're kissin' on us!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My dogs never had bad breath. I wonder if thats because she was on Origin? I know some dogs breath just reeks... >.<


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> My dogs never had bad breath. I wonder if thats because she was on Origin? I know some dogs breath just reeks... >.<


Yeah, same here, my dog never had bad breath even on kibble (Innova).

Some of the foster dogs have had horrible breath, though, until they're switched to better food.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I hope she switches her kitties over! It would be so much better for them and with a sister who can help her at every turn it would make the transition even easier!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The good thing about no regular bad breath on dogs is that when they do happen to have bad breath it may be due to a problem in the mouth, unlike with kibble and constant bad breath. When Jon and I started dating I noticed Shiloh had bad breath, looked in her mouth and noticed terrible tartar on one side because she had a broken abcessed tooth.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

what is considered "bad" gag bad? tobi has started to have an actual smell to his breath where before it just didn't smell like anything, but you guys said his teeth looked great i still just worry about it


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Scout had nasty nasty breath on kibble. The bad breath mostly went away immediately, but I'm really happy the tartar is slowly going away on raw. Raw breath is so, so clean in comparison!

I hope she switches her kitties too, since its even more important healthwise for the little obligate carnivores!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tobi I can smell what Nallah has eaten if I smell her breath a few hours after she eats, but its not a constant smell. Does Tobi always have a smell? 

The other two I don't seem to notice it on.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

it seems to be stronger sometimes more than others, usually when i smell it he's been sleeping so probably morning breath, but he's never really had imo bad breath its just an odor but i get concerned over everything :/


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

My foster has bad breath on and off too, part of which I'm sure is due to pretty bad tartar (though I can see a marked difference after only ~5 weeks on raw!) but some days she yawns and I'm like "Get the gas mask!" while other days she gives me kisses and it's better than my bf's breath most of the time. (hehe don't tell him that!)

I have to wonder if its just how they digest some of the proteins and those ones coming back up as stinky breath? Total shot in the dark....


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

grissom_mom said:


> My foster has bad breath on and off too, part of which I'm sure is due to pretty bad tartar (though I can see a marked difference after only ~5 weeks on raw!) but some days she yawns and I'm like "Get the gas mask!" while other days she gives me kisses and it's better than my bf's breath most of the time. (hehe don't tell him that!)
> 
> I have to wonder if its just how they digest some of the proteins and those ones coming back up as stinky breath? Total shot in the dark....


I agree with this....some days it is icky, other days I don't even notice it. I think what they've eaten plays a huge part of it.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you guys remember when I brought Emma to my daughter's house and she was complaining about her bad breath? I even was considering taking her for a Dental Work. The week after that, I start feeding them beef ribs and the bad odor is gone. It is really good about RAW Feeding.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, the perks of raw are endless! I'm surprised I'm not getting tired of preparing meals/separating out my bulk orders. I just got more chicken today!  I kind of think it's fun walking into the house with a ton of food the dogs know is for them. Today I brought in a case of Chicken quarters and the dogs were all over the cardboard box, Paris even pushed the lid off and started eating the ice. I was lucky to be able to get "fresh" chicken quarters this time, not frozen in a block! They eventually got to pick their meal out of the case too, soooo cute.


I hope she switches the kitties too! She has an Ocicat who is really picky about food but of course she hasn't ever been offered "real food" just really "high quality" (HA...HA HA) wet foods. One of her cats she adopted has digestive issues and a heart murmur. I really wish she would switch them, but that is entirely up to her, at least right now she has them on "high quality" canned food. She would spend so much less probably feeding her four cats raw than she pays for all that wet food, especially since we can order through the co-op.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I bet her vet costs would be a lot lower too! I'd be interested on hearing how it would benefit the one with digestive issues, if she changes of course!


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

I was just noticing this tonight...as Louie was panting away in my face while I was sitting on the couch. No doggie breath smell at all!! I do hate the raw chicken smell they have for a few hours after eating...but it goes away and they are left odorless  LOVE IT!!! And one of the best parts for me, is that the doggie farts are odorless now as well....before the dogs could clear a room (the Dobie especially!!) and now, I hear them toot, but dont smell a thing!!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Monkey I hope to see her put the cats on a raw diet too. Maybe if I can get my cats eating all raw first she'll follow suit! I think it would really really help the cat who has digestive issues.

Lol. Indi used to have the worst gas ever on kibble that had grains in it - part of the reason I searched so freaking hard for something that would stop the digestive upset/gas. On grain free foods she stopped having gas. Curiously she started having gas again on raw, but it doesn't smell at all so I don't mind.  The kibble farts could clear a house.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh goodness tell me about the kibble farts!!!

Morgan.....she's the fart QUEEN. She farts going up & down the stairs. On kibble.....you better have worn a mask. Now its odorless. Remi farted literally a foot away from me this evening and NO smell. They still fart....but its pretty painless for us!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. The many many many perks of raw feeding.  I was just looking at your winter poop thread, Northwoods, and thinking to myself how much I hated going out and cleaning the kibble poops during December. Too bad I switched in January! If I had only known in November I could have saved myself all that icy gross poop. D:< This probably sounds so weird but I'm so happy about poop duty now, it is SO easy compared to what it used to be.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Oh goodness tell me about the kibble farts!!!
> 
> Morgan.....she's the fart QUEEN. She farts going up & down the stairs. On kibble.....you better have worn a mask. Now its odorless. Remi farted literally a foot away from me this evening and NO smell. They still fart....but its pretty painless for us!


what is this 'no odour fart thing'....whist it isn't as lethal as it when they were on kibble, they still fart and we are still smelling fart....

one thing i've noticed...is their poo doesn't smell as it used to....there is an odour, but nothing compared to how it was...


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> I hope she switches the kitties too! She has an Ocicat who is really picky about food but of course she hasn't ever been offered "real food" just really "high quality" (HA...HA HA) wet foods. One of her cats she adopted has digestive issues and a heart murmur. I really wish she would switch them, but that is entirely up to her, at least right now she has them on "high quality" canned food. She would spend so much less probably feeding her four cats raw than she pays for all that wet food, especially since we can order through the co-op.


 I am ashame to said, that I am not be able to switch my cats to raw. I will need a lot of times in my hands that I don't have. They are very picky. They will only eat can food that is shredder and specific brand and flavor. I tried and they not even look at it.:redface:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My cats are pretty similar, I'm struggling getting them to eat raw food. They hunt birds, lizards, and mice though so I think they are just being picky. :/


----------

